# [TIP] Man a colori

## Dhaki

Ovvero, vi piacerebbe avere man con un output a colori? Niente di piu semplice:

```
emerge most
```

e in seguito

```
export MANPAGER="/usr/bin/most"
```

Invece che settare la variabile lavish consiglia:

```
alias man="man -P /usr/bin/most" 
```

Questo alias va aggiunto al .bashrc dell'user, oppure nel /etc/profile se si vuole usare globalmente.

Enjoy   :Very Happy: Last edited by Dhaki on Mon Jan 31, 2005 7:37 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## lavish

```

darkstar lavish # emerge -vp emerge most

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-editors/xemacs-21.4.15-r2  +X -Xaw3d -athena -berkdb -canna -dnd -freewnn +gpm +jpeg -ldap +motif -mule -nas -neXt +png -postgres +tiff -xface 10,441 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-xemacs/emerge-1.09  59 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-xemacs/xemacs-base-1.75  458 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/most-4.9.5  114 kB 

Total size of downloads: 11,073 kB

```

per forza emacs? Non voglio avere a che fare con il demonio....   :Rolling Eyes: 

(scherzo  :Razz: )

La domanda resta valida pero' eheh

----------

## Dhaki

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> darkstar lavish # emerge -vp emerge most
> ...

 

Sicuro che sia giusto?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## lavish

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

/me non postera' piu' fino a domani... oggi non e' giornata

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## xchris

veramente non dipende da emacs

```

lyra root # cat /var/db/pkg/sys-apps/most-4.9.2/*DEPEND              

   

>=sys-libs/slang-1.4.2

        >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2 

   

>=sys-libs/slang-1.4.2

        >=sys-libs/ncurses-5.2-r2   

lyra root # 

```

EDIT:neanche io posto +...non avevo visto l'errore  :Laughing: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

@ xchris: non infieriamo   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Tip fighissimo cmq, grazie!

----------

## xchris

 *lavish wrote:*   

> @ xchris: non infieriamo    
> 
> 

 

non volevo infierire..

ho postato alla velocita' di un tartaruga  :Smile: 

un post mio = due letture e 2 "scritture" vostre  :Laughing: 

ciao

EDIT:Grazie per il man colorato  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

Davvero carino, complimenti per il tip  :Wink: 

EDIT: Comunque io ottengo un risultato simile con aterm :

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ cat .Xresources | grep aterm

aterm*background: Black

aterm*foreground: White

aterm*cursorColor: White

aterm*reverseVideo: false

aterm*font: 10x20

aterm*scrollKey: on

aterm*geometry: 80x25+120+120

aterm*transparent: true

aterm*shading: 15

aterm*scrollBar: false

!aterm*transpscrollbar: true

aterm*loginShell: true

aterm*colorBD: Blue

aterm*colorUL: Green

!aterm*tinting: Blue

aterm*saveLines: 1000
```

Provare per credere  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

dai lavish..capita..io cmq lo sto installando ora

----------

## knefas

gran bel tip!   :Exclamation: 

----------

## lavish

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non volevo infierire..[CUT]

 

Ma dai, lo so che non volevi infierire  :Very Happy:  Stavo scherzando eheh

Il bello e' che questa e' la stupidata n.2 della giornata.. la n.1 la potete trovare qui cosi' finisco ben bene di ridicolizzarmi eheheh

ritornando IT io ho creato un alias ..

```

alias man="man -P /usr/bin/most"

```

Ho preferito farlo cosi'.. magari puo' tornare utile a qualcuno  :Wink: 

CYA

----------

## Dhaki

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> alias man="man -P /usr/bin/most"
> ...

 

L'ho aggiunto al post originale   :Wink: 

----------

## Cerberos86

wonderful !!!   :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

```
sh: line 1: 29679 Broken pipe             /bin/gunzip -c '/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man/man1/gcc.1.gz'

```

quando schiaccio 'q' mi da quell'errore..

come mai?

----------

## lavish

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'ho aggiunto al post originale  

 

Spero di recuperare qualche punto cosi'!   :Laughing: 

ps: grazie  :Wink: 

pps: app-xemacs/emerge   :Surprised: 

<EDIT> aggiunto quote | a me va bene con il "q"

----------

## Sasdo

a me da errore:

```
most bash

bash: failed to open for reading.

```

per tutte le pagine man che ho provato...

some ideas?

----------

## Sasdo

ooopss!! ho riletto bene i post precedenti... mea culpa, scusate!

----------

## Bengio

Facilita la lettura ... grazie Dhaki

Salut,

Bengio

----------

## alexzndr

Bel tip... forse spingera' qualcuno ad utilizzare di piu' il man    :Very Happy: 

----------

## codadilupo

non funziona pero' da root. O quanto meno, anche se speecifico l'alias in /etc/skel/.bashrc o coio il file dentro /root/ non mi cambia nulla. Ergo... quale diavolo .bashrc usa root ?

Coda

----------

## Sasdo

non usa .bashrc ma solo il 

```
/etc/profile
```

almeno così fa da me....

----------

## lavish

da me usa tranquillamente /root/.bashrc

----------

## oRDeX

legge prima il profile e poi e .bashrc, se esiste il secondo bypassa il primo

----------

## codadilupo

non so che dirvi... io in /root ho solo bash_history, e ho aggiunto .bashrc ma non lo legge. Ho provato a modificare anche /etc/skel/.bashrc dare env-update && source /etc/profile ma nulla...

l'unica per averlo da root é dare

```
# man -p /usr/bin/most <pacchetto>
```

Coda

----------

## Dhaki

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> l'unica per averlo da root é dare
> 
> ```
> # man -p /usr/bin/most <pacchetto>
> ```
> ...

 

E aggiungendo a /etc/profile "source ~/.bashrc" ?

----------

## Onip

io ho aggiunto l'alias a /etc/profile e funge

----------

## Sparker

nelle shell di login bash legge .bash_profile

Io consiglio

ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile

----------

## lavish

 *Sparker wrote:*   

> nelle shell di login bash legge .bash_profile
> 
> Io consiglio
> 
> ln -s .bashrc .bash_profile

 

oppure metti un

```

[[ -f ~/.bashrc ]] && . ~/.bashrc

```

che dovrebbe gia' essere creato di default in ~/.bash_profile .... o no?

----------

## gutter

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> che dovrebbe gia' essere creato di default in ~/.bash_profile .... o no?

 

Si.

----------

## exebeje

ehm...NO!    :Embarassed: 

Non per contraddire, ma io .bash_profile me lo sono dovuto creare a manina con un bel touch, perchè non c'era, come non c'era .bashrc (o era vuoto non ricordo). In ogni caso è _quello_ che viene letto al login!

Insomma volevo chiedere: chi è che dovrebbe creare .bash_profile?

----------

## Sparker

I file .bashrc e .bash_profile vengono creati se si aggiunge il parametro -m a useradd

----------

## silian87

Decisamente fico oserei dire   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Io ho piazzato l'alias alla fine del /etc/profile e tutto va a meraviglia..spacca!!

----------

## cloc3

Deluso.

Cioè, non per il tip. E' fenomenale. Per la semplicità, soprattutto.

Ma il man a colori mi sembra più difficile da leggere.

----------

## gutter

 *exebeje wrote:*   

> ehm...NO!   
> 
> Non per contraddire, ma io .bash_profile me lo sono dovuto creare a manina con un bel touch, perchè non c'era, come non c'era .bashrc (o era vuoto non ricordo). 
> 
> 

 

Tutto dipende se alla creazione della home directory dell'utente viene richiesto di utilizzare lo skeleton che si trova in /etc/skel.

Hai ragione sul fatto che per root tale file non esiste e deve essere creato a mano.

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> Deluso.
> 
> Cioè, non per il tip. E' fenomenale. Per la semplicità, soprattutto.
> 
> Ma il man a colori mi sembra più difficile da leggere.

 

tu dici?

e' sicuramente piu facile identificarne i paragrafi e le sezioni pero'. imho.

----------

## paperp

Bellissimo..userò di più il man!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

FIGO!!   :Very Happy: 

E' già nei post utilissimi?   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

Aggiunto alla sezione Tips dei "Post utilissimi"

----------

## Dhaki

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Aggiunto alla sezione Tips dei "Post utilissimi"

 

Onorato   :Very Happy:  . Grazie a tutti per i commenti.

----------

## gutter

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Onorato   . Grazie a tutti per i commenti.

 

Dovevo farlo prima, ma me lo sono scordato   :Wink: 

----------

## fctk

riesumo il thread perchè ho notato un problema con most.

sostanzialmente se configuro man in modo da fargli supportare l'UTF-8 (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml), most non funziona correttamente.

esempio (tratto dalla man page del comando cp):

$ man cp:

```
cp copia file (o, eventualmente, directory). È possibile copiare sia  un  file  su  una  desti‐

       nazione  data,  sia  un numero arbitrario di file su una directory darrivo.  Se lultimo argo‐

       mento indica una directory esistente, cp copia ogni file sorgente su quella  directory  (mante‐

       nendo lo stesso nome).  Altrimenti, se sono indicati solo due file, copia il primo sul secondo.

       Si ha un errore se lultimo argomento non è una directory e sono presenti più di due  argomenti

       non di opzione.
```

$ man -P most cp

```
cp copia file (o, eventualmente, directory).

       nazione  data,  sia  un numero arbitrario di file su una directory d

       mento indica una directory esistente, cp copia ogni file sorgente su quella  directory  (mante

       nendo lo stesso nome).  Altrimenti, se sono indicati solo due file, copia il primo sul secondo.

       Si ha un errore se l

       non di opzione.
```

----------

## Scen

Leggendo ftp://space.mit.edu/pub/davis/most/changes.txt :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Changes since 4.9.5
> 
> 0. src/*.c: Various changes to support slang 2.  Version bumped to
> ...

 

Che versione di most hai installato?

----------

## Scen

Per l'impostazione della variabile d'ambiente MANPAGER in modo globale consiglio i metodi spiegati in http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=5#doc_chap2, ovvero:

aggiungere al file /etc/env.d/99local (crearlo se non esistente)

```

MANPAGER=/usr/bin/most

```

Per applicare da subito le modifiche

```

env-update && source /etc/profile

```

[EDIT]

Corretto l'ultimo comando: s/etc-update/env-update/

Thanks to lucapost  :Cool: 

[/EDIT]

----------

## fctk

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Che versione di most hai installato?

 

4.9.5... quando ho un po' di tempo provo ad aggiornarlo e a leggere i changelogs...

----------

## Scen

Tolgo un pò di ragnatele a questo post, e aggiungo un'alternativa (IMHO migliore della altre) per visualizzare al meglio le pagine man.

Per chi usasse app-editors/vim, consiglio di abilitare la USE locale "vim-pager" per questo pacchetto.

Vi ritroverete un bel /usr/bin/vimmanpager a disposizione: basterà impostare la variabile d'ambiente MANPAGER (localmente, globalmente, o come meglio riteniate opportuno) a tale eseguibile ed il gioco è fatto!  :Cool: 

----------

## Onip

bello, mi piace vimmanpager... grazie Scen

----------

## lucapost

Bello il man a colori!!!

ps:

 *Scen wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per applicare da subito le modifiche
> 
> ```
> ...

 

qua è meglio così:

```
env-update && source /etc/profile
```

----------

## Scen

 *lucapost wrote:*   

>  *Scen wrote:*   
> 
> Per applicare da subito le modifiche
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Oooppss....  :Embarassed:  Ho sbagliato a scrivere!  :Razz:  Grazie per la correzione  :Wink: 

----------

## riverdragon

Most qui non funziona, o meglio, questo è il risultato

```
^[[1mNOME^[[0m

       cp - copia file e directory

^[[1mSINTASSI^[[0m

       ^[[1mcp [^[[4m^[[22moptions^[[24m^[[1m] ^[[4m^[[22mpercorso^[[24m ^[[4mfile^[[0m

       ^[[1mcp [^[[4m^[[22moptions^[[24m^[[1m] ^[[4m^[[22mfile...^[[24m ^[[4mdirectory^[[0m

       Opzioni POSIX: ^[[1m[-fiprR] [--]^[[0m

       Opzioni aggiuntive POSIX 1003.1-2003: ^[[1m[-HLP]^[[0m
```

Che dipenda dal fatto che invece di usare sys-apps/man uso sys-apps/man-db (per i caratteri accentati)?

EDIT: leggendo il post di Scen, direi che il problema è che uso la codifica unicode (come fate a stare senza???).

Questo invece è il risultato di vim-pager:

```
1mNOME0m

       cp - copia file e directory

1mSINTASSI0m

       1mcp [4m22moptions24m1m] 4m22mpercorso24m 4mfile0m

       1mcp [4m22moptions24m1m] 4m22mfile...24m 4mdirectory0m

       Opzioni POSIX: 1m[-fiprR] [--]0m

       Opzioni aggiuntive POSIX 1003.1-2003: 1m[-HLP]0m
```

Risultato:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skypjack

river, io come te mi sono adeguato a unicode ma ti assicuro che non ho problemi con most.

quindi forse devi imputare man-db ... forse ...

----------

## Scen

@riverdragon: hai eseguito questa modifica in /etc/man.conf ?

----------

## riverdragon

Non ho man.conf, solo man-db.conf.

Comunque, ho provato a rimuovere man-db e a mettere nuovamente man, facendo la modifica per vedere i caratteri accentati.

I caratteri accentati si vedono (chissà perché ero passato a man-db...), ma con most vedo così

```
DESCRIZIONE

       cp  copia  file  (o,  opzionalmente, directory).

       directory d

       Se lcp copia ogni file sorgente su quella directory (mantenendo lo stesso nome).  Altrimenti,  se

       sono indicati solo due file, copia il primo sul secondo. Si ha un errore se l

       menti non di opzione.

       (Perciò, se /a è una directory, allora

       e /a/x su /b/x se in precedenza non esisteva /b, mentre fallirà nel caso ci fosse un file ordinario in /b.)
```

Vedo i colori, quantomeno. Vimpager è ancora per strada, si vede così, senza colori (a parte il blu dei caratteri di escape)

```
D^HDE^HES^HSC^HCR^HRI^HIZ^HZI^HIO^HON^HNE^HE

       c^Hcp^Hp  copia  file  (o,  opzionalmente, directory).  È possibile copiare sia un file su una destinazione data, sia un numero arbitrario di file su una

       directory darrivo.

       Se lultimo argomento indica una directory esistente, c^Hcp^Hp copia ogni _^Hf_^Hi_^Hl_^He sorgente su quella directory (mantenendo lo stesso nome).  Altrimenti,  se

       sono indicati solo due file, copia il primo sul secondo. Si ha un errore se lultimo argomento non è una directory e sono presenti più di due argo‐

       menti non di opzione.

       (Perciò, se /a è una directory, allora cp -r /a /b copierà /a su /b/a e /a/x su /b/a/x nel caso una directory /b esista già, ma copierà /a su  /b

       e /a/x su /b/x se in precedenza non esisteva /b, mentre fallirà nel caso ci fosse un file ordinario in /b.)
```

Mi sento un po' un asino.

----------

## Scen

Ho riscontrato un problema simile al tuo, utilizzando man-db in congiunzione con vimpager (man-db guarda la variabile PAGER, a quanto pare).

```

env | grep PAGER

```

cosa ti restituisce?

Io ti confermo che utilizzando man-1.6e-r3 + vimmanpager non riscontro nessun problema (e ti consiglio di lasciar perdere most  :Razz:  ).

----------

## riverdragon

Ho sistemato la questione di vimmanpager... io usavo, senza pensarci, vimpager!

Si vedono un po' di colori, ma giusto sulle opzioni e sui titoli, è normale?

----------

